# I'm going to give Sig Ultra another try



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Got a case of seller's remorse. I traded my Sig Ultra for a P229 M11-A1 and am regretting it. I was having extraction problems with the Ultra. It would not extract brass cases, especially WWB. It did okay with nickle cases, but I did not trust it for EDC. Sent it back to Sig once, but they could find no problem with it. Polished the chamber, but still had problems. Not that I don't like the P229, but I have a thing for the 1911 and the Ultra was a very nice little firearm. I think that I have to start shopping for another.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

They couldn't find any issues with the gun , I would google "limp wristing"

The 3 inch barrel 1911 is more susceptible to this "limp wristing "


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

pic said:


> They couldn't find any issues with the gun , I would google "limp wristing"
> 
> The 3 inch barrel 1911 is more susceptible to this "limp wristing "


Thanks! I am familiar with limp wristing. It is possible that was the problem, but I don't think so. I was careful to keep a firm grip, and still had an issue. I have another Ultra in 9MM and it shoots well.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It could have been that one pistol. I have several Double Eagles and only 1 of them will not extract aluminum case ammo can't figure out why but handles everything else just fine.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budd said:


> Thanks! I am familiar with limp wristing. It is possible that was the problem, but I don't think so. I was careful to keep a firm grip, and still had an issue. I have another Ultra in 9MM and it shoots well.


.

the nine is easier to handle, not sure if it's a fair comparison. Do the failures happen more or less when you are rapid firing ? If it happens more often when shooting quickly or rapidly your grip might be breaking down or loosening up. During rapid firing we tend to pay more attention to accuracy as the priority.


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

pic said:


> .
> 
> the nine is easier to handle, not sure if it's a fair comparison. Do the failures happen more or less when you are rapid firing ? If it happens more often when shooting quickly or rapidly your grip might be breaking down or loosening up. During rapid firing we tend to pay more attention to accuracy as the priority.


Actually I traded the Ultra but plan to look for another, so thanks for this info. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budd said:


> Actually I traded the Ultra but plan to look for another, so thanks for this info. I will keep it in mind.


The 3 inch 1911's are a little more sensitive when cycling, the 4.25 inch barreled 1911s no problem..that's what they say,,lol. 
Good luck
safe shooting
Merry Christmas 
:smt1099


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

I have been giving this some thought. I understand how limp wristing can cause a failure to eject a round. If the frame is not held firmly, the slide may not travel fast enough or far enough to eject a spent case. I do not understand how limp wristing can cause a failure to extract. How can limp wristing cause a slide move far enough to pick up a new round but leave a spent round in the chamber?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budd said:


> I have been giving this some thought. I understand how limp wristing can cause a failure to eject a round. If the frame is not held firmly, the slide may not travel fast enough or far enough to eject a spent case. I do not understand how limp wristing can cause a failure to extract. How can limp wristing cause a slide move far enough to pick up a new round but leave a spent round in the chamber?


good thinking, I had a gun that was sensitive to limp wristing. It wouldn't go into full battery until I tapped the slide forward. But mine didn't fire until I tapped it forward 
Your gun is firing and the extractor is losing or slipping it's grip on the casing or never had a grip on the casing. Is this what is happening?


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

pic said:


> Your gun is firing and the extractor is losing or slipping it's grip on the casing or never had a grip on the casing. Is this what is happening?


Correct, this is what was happening. I sent the gun back to Sig, but they said nothing was wrong with it, so I traded it. Now I am thinking about getting another one.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Budd said:


> Correct, this is what was happening. I sent the gun back to Sig, but they said nothing was wrong with it, so I traded it. Now I am thinking about getting another one.


After break in, a defensive weapon should suffer zero failures, whether the weapon, ammo or me who is at fault. Your P229 is that type of weapon I think you can trust when it's a life at stake. I know my two Sig P220 models as well as other similar Sigs I own or have owned have had zero failures. My oldest P220, purchased new in 1976, finally had an issue which took new mag springs to put to rest. I consider that a maintenance issue. After 40 years of serious use, I can't hold it against the pistol to have some parts wear out. I will no longer carry it though. I have a zero tolerance policy with respect to a carry pistol.

I just do not think a micro 1911a can do that. Even after all these years of practice, I occasionally have to put a sheepish grin on my face when once a year or so I fail to sweep the safety and don't get a bang. It's embarrassing at the range, but you cant have it happen in an emergency. So, I'd keep that P229 and also buy a 1911a for range, fun, home backup, plinking, etc. I love to bark squirrels with that big punkin' ball, pick them up and get them ready for the stew pot.

:box:


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Craigh said:


> After break in, a defensive weapon should suffer zero failures, whether the weapon, ammo or me who is at fault. Your P229 is that type of weapon I think you can trust when it's a life at stake. I know my two Sig P220 models as well as other similar Sigs I own or have owned have had zero failures. My oldest P220, purchased new in 1976, finally had an issue which took new mag springs to put to rest. I consider that a maintenance issue. After 40 years of serious use, I can't hold it against the pistol to have some parts wear out. I will no longer carry it though. I have a zero tolerance policy with respect to a carry pistol.
> 
> I just do not think a micro 1911a can do that. Even after all these years of practice, I occasionally have to put a sheepish grin on my face when once a year or so I fail to sweep the safety and don't get a bang. It's embarrassing at the range, but you cant have it happen in an emergency. So, I'd keep that P229 and also buy a 1911a for range, fun, home backup, plinking, etc. I love to bark squirrels with that big punkin' ball, pick them up and get them ready for the stew pot.
> 
> :box:


We are on the same page here. The P229 M11-A1 is my carry weapon, but I do love the 1911's. I can't imagine not having at least one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budd said:


> We are on the same page here. The P229 M11-A1 is my carry weapon, but I do love the 1911's. I can't imagine not having at least one.


I have always been into the 1911's,, literally love the darn thing. Try a compact 4.25 inch barrel length as a minimum barrel length. I can shoot the lips off a fly with my 1911, the 1911 lacks firepower(number of rounds) but most circumstances only require one shot well placed. 
Personally , I have been in situations, the 1911 got it done. But I always had another backup piece with firepower ,,
Good shooting, pic

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I guess I am one of a few that trust my 1911a1 for my EDC and have for over 40 years. Yes I make sure to take care of them and spend the time to clean inspect and keep them maintained above normal but I know they will do the job when needed.


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, I've had a change of heart. I have decided that I will not take a chance on another short barreled 45. I just ordered a Sig 1911 C3.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budd said:


> Well, I've had a change of heart. I have decided that I will not take a chance on another short barreled 45. I just ordered a Sig 1911 C3.


good choice,,

https://www.sigsauer.com/store/1911-c3-compact.html


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Picked up my new Sig 1911 C3 yesterday afternoon. Hope to get to shoot it today.


----------

